# Message d'erreur au boot...

## ERICB

Quand je démarre gentoo, j'ai le message d'erreur suivant : "failed to calculate dependencies" juste après calculating modules dependie...

Après tout marche bien et je n'ai aucuns problèmes... mais je n'avais pas ce messages avant...

Je voudrais savoir ça pourrait être dû à quoi ce message d'erreur ?

----------

## px

a mon avis il faut recreer le fichier de dependance:

apres avoir recompiler ton noyau il faut copier le fichier /usr/src/linux/System.map dans le /boot 

puis faire un

'depmod -ae -F /boot/System.map'

----------

## ERICB

Merci de la réponse rapide, mais le problème persiste toujours.

Au fait je n'ai pas recompilé le noyau depuis avant que ce problème arrive.

----------

## gillesg

 *ERICB wrote:*   

> Merci de la réponse rapide, mais le problème persiste toujours.
> 
> Au fait je n'ai pas recompilé le noyau depuis avant que ce problème arrive.

 

Interessant, j'ai exactement la meme chose.

Qu'as tu emerge dernierement ?

Gilles

----------

## crevette

Salut, je ne sais pas si vous avez vu mais les fichiers de config de base ont été mis a jour, vous les avez suremement emergé; il y avait des fichier de chargement de dépendance.....

faite un 

```
etc-update
```

 pour voir.

pour moi il y en avait 22!!!

faites attention car il ya des fichier de base a intégrer avec attention, comme fstab, ou modules.autoload.....

je ne suis pas sur qu se soit la cause de votre probleme mais on ne sait jamais.

----------

## ERICB

 *crevette wrote:*   

> Salut, je ne sais pas si vous avez vu mais les fichiers de config de base ont été mis a jour, vous les avez suremement emergé; il y avait des fichier de chargement de dépendance.....
> 
> faite un 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Le problème se situe sûrement à ce niveau...mais si j'utilise etc-update, je vais pouvoir choisir les fichiers de config qu'il ne faut pas qu'il écrase ? ou si je doit y aller manuellement ?

----------

## gillesg

le probleme provient de la modificafion du fichier

/etc/init.d/modules

Cela est lie a la modification de baselayout

Gilles

----------

## dioxmat

 *ERICB wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Le problème se situe sûrement à ce niveau...mais si j'utilise etc-update, je vais pouvoir choisir les fichiers de config qu'il ne faut pas qu'il écrase ? ou si je doit y aller manuellement ?

 

oui pas de panique, il va te laisser le choix. en fait il va te proposer une liste de fichier a modifier, et de demander si tu veux appliquer les modifs par fichier. tu nes meme pas oblige d'appliquer toutes les modifs, tu peux ne prendre que celles qui t'interessent si tu sais ce que tu fais...

----------

## ERICB

C'est réglé, merci pour toutes les infos.

----------

## pounard

merci merci !

trop bien ca fait des année que je recherche au fond de moi cette commande pour enelver ces ptins de fichier ._cfg**** !!!! merci merci !!!

et ca m' a permis quelues maj des fichiers conf de ma gentoo...

en fiat j' avais jamais vraiment cherché mais maintenant je me rend compte que c indispensable ce truc !

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

Effectivement, pas mal...

Moi, bêtement je faisais un 

```
find -iname '._cfg*'
```

 et je vérifiais à la main les modifications à faire et les fichiers à effacer...

----------

## DuF

désolé de faire remonter ce post mais j'ai ce message au démarrage comme quoi il failed to calculate dependencies...

j'ai fait etc-update, j'ai plus de fichier à mettre à jour, j'ai aussi vérifier avec un find / -name ._cfg* -print.

Mais peut être cela vient du fait que mon noyau est pas dans mon /boot de ma gentoo mais dans le /boot de ma mdk vu que j'utilise lilo, ce message n'a pas l'air trop grave, mais bon j'aimerai bien avoir que des OK quand je boot  :Smile: 

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

 *DuF wrote:*   

> ce message n'a pas l'air trop grave, mais bon j'aimerai bien avoir que des OK quand je boot 

 

Ca dépends si il lance ou pas les services...

Pour moi le failed to calculate depdendancies doit venir du fait que tu essayes de lancer un prog qui en nécessite un autre qui n'est pas encore lancé...

----------

## DuF

en fait oui je pense que ça n'est pas trop grave pour moi car a priori tout se lance et tout ce que je demande de se lancer fonctionne, mais je vais vérifier l'ordre des modules par exemple pour voir si il y a moyen d'arranger ça, je mettrai la solution si je trouve.

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

Le plus simple est de regarder dans les scripts du répertoire /etc/init.d directement.

Si je me souviens bien au début tu as toutes les dépendances qui sont indiquées...

Bon courage  :Smile: 

----------

